# Bennelli SBE



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

Looking at a Bennelli SBE 2, Would you get the 26" or 28", and why?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have SBE with the 26 and love it. I like the shorter barrel because its just a little easier to handle in a blind etc. Not much difference, if any, ballistically in the 2 extra inches.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Ppl say the 28" will pattern better but who knows. The 26" will swing a little faster.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

steel wont pattern better in a 28 vs 26, 26 some people like that it swings better in a blind, its mainly personal preference really lead will pattern better in long barrels though generally. its a personal feel, i like the way my 26's swing


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

Barrel length is more dependent upon the person's overall size and how easily they are able to adapt to different shotguns. You do gain some velocity with the longer barrel which is nice when you are flinging 3" or 3.5" shells.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

we run the 26". my wife is 5'4" and I am 6'2". check with Kentucky Gun Co and get it shipped to a local FFL for saving $ on sale price and no tax.


----------



## Angle Away (May 2, 2013)

I agree with the others. It's a personal preference. I personally prefer a 28" gun to the 26". The swing is too fast for my preference on a light gun with a barrel that short. But, it is easier to handle in the blind and you can learn to adjust your swing with practice. With todays fast burning powders, the velocities will be almost identical.


----------



## DuckFever (Nov 4, 2013)

easoutdoors said:


> Looking at a Bennelli SBE 2, Would you get the 26" or 28", and why?


How tall are you?

Also here is some unsolicited advice to look at the Browning Maxus and save yourself about 400 bucks.


----------



## Angle Away (May 2, 2013)

DuckFever said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Also here is some unsolicited advice to look at the Browning Maxus and save yourself about 400 bucks.


Good Point.

I assumed you'd already gone through the gun selection process and are now just narrowing down the barrel length. If not:

The Maxus is a great gun if it fits you well. If you haven't already- hold, point, and swing a SBE, Maxus, and A400 prior to purchase. See which one feels best in your hands and points the best to you. Fit is much more important than barrel length when it comes to hitting your target. I loved the Maxus but ended up with an a400 based on fit and feel.

I'm 5'7" and I shoot a 28" a400
My father is 6'1" and shoots a 26" a400


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the 24" and it patterns just fine. Swings like a dream.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a SBE with24-26and28 barrels. I have patterned all 3 barrels with lead and steel and the 28 is 8-9 percent tighter with mod choke at 40 yards with 3 inch #2s than the 26. Even a wider margin with #8 AA 11/8 oz target loads. The 24 is very close to the 26. I personally prefer the 28.:texasflag


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 5'11" and prefer a 28" Barrel.....if I buy a shotgun it will be a 28". currently shooting a Browning Silver DU edition and love it.....I have finally found a shotgun that "fits"


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Vary little difference in preformence , longer sight plane . On the 28"


----------



## jpmizelle (Feb 16, 2015)

*Benelli SBE*

I have one of the old SBE in a 28" barrel and have been shooting it for 15 years. I like the longer site plane, as it has been a winged critter getter for many years.


----------

